# What happens when you past the plow truck...



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Guy was in a hurry and had to get around the State plow truck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

...............


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

WOW!! LMAO at that one  what a moron


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I never feel sorry for a car off the road...There is nothing so important that they have to drive in a snowstorm to slow up plow trucks and emergency vehicles


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree what a :realmad: I see it all the time up here. I can't even be bothered to take there money to pull them out, I'd rather see them wait and pay through the A$$ too a tow truck!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I was told that here in Ohio it was against the law to pass a plow truck. State , county or city. Don't know how true it is though. I see them being passed all the time.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

f250man;366392 said:


> I was told that here in Ohio it was against the law to pass a plow truck. State , county or city. Don't know how true it is though. I see them being passed all the time.


Never heard that one. If they actually enforced it if it is true, they would write a ton of tickets, since they are always being passed


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I heard a rumor that grandview actually cut this guy off thats why he's up there.
something about to busy taking pictures while driving and turned in front of him??
:waving: LOL sorry grandview couldn't't resist :waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If I just happened to do that it would of been on You Tube by now!


----------

